# 10 wt help-Orvis T3?



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

I want to add a 10 wt to my lineup. Mainly will be used for juve tarpon when in the keys. My local fly shops have hardly any 10 weights to try out. I fished alot with my friends Orvis TL3 and love it but they don't make it any more. Another favorite rod of mine is the xi2 8 and 9 wt. Any recommendations for a 10 wt that is similar to TL3 or xi2 ? 
I have a certificate I won for any TFO rod, but no local shops have the BVK or Mangrove in stock so I'm hesistant. Buddy will buy my certificate if I don't want to use it.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: 10 wt help-Orvis TL3?*

You might be able to find an Xi3 for around 450... Seems like a good next step?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: 10 wt help-Orvis TL3?*

I'm not sure what a TL3 is but I have had 2 different Orvis T3 10 Wts.  One was the Mid Flex and one was the Tip Flex.  I like a fast rod (most of mine are extremely fast) but remember the 10wt line is a bit heavier and takes some getting use to.  So I thought the Tip Flex would be my rod and I can cast it just fine, but it felt heavy in the hand since it is somewhat stiffer and needed a bit more line to aerolize before shooting, thereby adding more line weight to my hand.  Not sure if you understood that.  But I must say that the Mid Flex was a pleasure to throw and could throw it more times without hand and arm fatigue.

The Xi & Xi2 is nice but expensive.  In 10 wts, if you can find a Redington 10wt DFR or an Albright EXS or XXS in a 10wt, then all of those rods throws beautiful and you should be able to find all of the above mentioned rods in great shape but used on ebay for around $200 Except for the Xi2.

I tell you a nice rod for the money is a Redington 10wt Predator.  I havent fished the TFO's in a 10wt though the BVK and Axiom feel very light in hand, but I haven't tested them. Haven't seen the Mangrove.

Line is going to be a big thing though.  Stealth is key for Key poons.  Cortland's Liquid Crystal Clear or Sky Blue Tarpon Taper is the bomb!  Smooth as silk and shoots really good. If you have to see your line and have a hard time casting clear lines, then use the Sky Blue.

For a basic 10wt flats taper floater, then use the Rio Redfish Taper.


----------



## aschwartz (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks BW..thanks the kind of info I was looking for. It was a T3..


----------



## scottcbarker (Oct 9, 2010)

Just listed Sage xi2 10 wt w Ross Big Game 5 and Orvis 10 wt saltwater line. Both in like new condition. $600 for combo not including freight.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal Scottc. I've thrown that rod and it's a nice light weight fast rod. I've also owned a Orvis 10wt saltwater line and it's a good line and has a good feel to it. It also lasted quite a while.

Just curious, why are you selling it?


----------



## patrickrhea36 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sage Motive 10wt


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you'd be insane not to take a brand new free tfo bvk, versus a used rod. You really need to go a long way to do better - especially if you have a certificate for one of them. By the way - I own a tfo bvk, and also a loomis nrx 1 piece. The nrx is the best rod I've ever cast - but the bvk is a sweet rod - especially if you can get one for nothing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like good advise tarponhuntr about the TFO. What's not to love about a free flyrod. Does it come with the reel? 

Do you have bass pro shop in your area? They carry the BVK's I think? What area do you live in? I know of a couple of shops down here in FL that carry them. Or maybe you can ask one of your local TFO shops to get in a BVK or Mangrove demo rod in for you to try out.


----------

